# installing body kits (94 firebird to 300z) noobie



## blue0lantron (Feb 12, 2005)

ive never done cosmetic work on my 91' 300zx and at the very least want to install a new front bumper or lip spoiler and side skirts. they have an awfull texture and if you own one you know what im talking about. ive been looking at some kits i like that are suposetly designed for the z and was wondering wether it was as simple as removing the old bumper and skirts and screwing the new one in or am i overlooking something. There are other bumpers i really like from kits for other cars would it be possible to use one on my z, if so how could i tell wich ones. Ideally id love to remove the front bumper (nose) of a 94 firebird formula and place it on my z would this ever be possible, or how much trouble would it be. id love to just head down to a junk yard snag and install it in a few days. Also there's alot id like to learn about body-work is there some resource id could use like a website or book that anyone could recomend 

Thanks 
Big Rudyard :hal:


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

It's not easy to install, otherwise you wouldn't see so many cars with kits that look like ass.

However, supposedly polyurethane is supposed to be easy as I have been told. But fiberglass, forget about it. Save yourself any trouble and have a bodyshop paint and install them for you. It'll look much nicer.

Sure you could make a Firebird nose fit... but how much money do you have to pay the bodyshop to *MAKE* it fit. You can do anything so long as you have the money or the skill/experience to do it. And with you being new to cosmetics, it's WAY out of your league. Even I will only do so much with cosmetics and I have some auto body training.

Just stick to doing the mechanical things yourself and leave the body to the pro's. Plus... the engine is much funner to play with.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

modding a kit to fit a different car will be very difficult and or expencive. And why a firebird? Those front ends look like battering rams, ready to split down a forest or something.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

jeff9nissan said:


> modding a kit to fit a different car will be very difficult and or expencive. And why a firebird? Those front ends look like battering rams, ready to split down a forest or something.


LMAO, oh god. Now that was funny. I never thought of it that way. But yeah, they seriously look like the cowcatcher on a Steam Engine.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

YEAH, thats exactly what it looks like, camaro's are pretty close too.


----------



## blue0lantron (Feb 12, 2005)

no way to me its got that jet look (94 formula firebird) thats what im going for, but is there anywhere online preferably someone could recomend to learn more about body work. hey but also if i got a kit designed for that car would it be as easy as i think it will be cus if it is there some kits i love designed for the z32 300zx and if it would be that much easier its a no brainer. its already sick but i really wana do it up
:thumbup:


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

blue0lantron said:


> no way to me its got that jet look (94 formula firebird) thats what im going for, but is there anywhere online preferably someone could recomend to learn more about body work. hey but also if i got a kit designed for that car would it be as easy as i think it will be cus if it is there some kits i love designed for the z32 300zx and if it would be that much easier its a no brainer. its already sick but i really wana do it up
> :thumbup:


Honestly, your best option is to spend a few hundred bucks and have a body shop do it for you.

Online? No. I'm sure there is a local trade school or something that you can attend though. Or perhaps maybe you can get an apprenticeship or something at a local body shop. It's worth a try. :thumbup:


----------

